# My Grilled French Bread Recipe



## huhwhat (Jun 6, 2014)

*Grilled French Bread*

This recipe assumes using a Kitchenaid Mixer. You can do it all by hand.

_*Ingredients:*_

2-1/2 cups warm, non-chlorinated water

1 tablespoon sugar

1 tablespoon yeast

1 tablespoon salt

3 tablespoons fat (lard, shortening, butter, olive oil, whatever. I like using bacon grease)

6-7 cups bread flour

1 egg white whisked with 1 tablespoon water for wash

_*Directions:*_

Whisk water and sugar together. Sprinkle yeast on top and set in a warm place for 20 minutes.

Mix salt and flour together. If using solid fat, melt it.

When ready, pour yeast mixture into the bowl of your mixer. Add fat.

Using dough hook on 2, slowly add flour a cup at a time, and knead until dough is elastic, and still a little sticky. The exact amount of flour needed will vary.

Roll dough into a ball and put in an oiled bowl. Cover with plastic wrap and set in a warm place to raise until at least doubled in size.

Punch down, divide, and form into loaves. I placed mine on a baking sheet coated with corn meal. Let raise until doubled in size, brush the bread with the wash, then slash lengthwise.

Heat grill to around 375-400 degrees. Place bread on grill with lid closed. Monitor temp to keep it around 375-400 degrees. Bake for around 30 minutes, or until internal temp is 185-195.


----------

